# Self Driving Car Pulled Over Near Google Headquarters



## Ayad (Jan 1, 2015)

I had the pleasure of getting stuck behind one of these at an intersection. They have a long way to go.

http://www.mercurynews.com/peninsula/ci_29110712/mountain-view-google-self-driving-car-pulled-over


----------



## iDriveNashville (Apr 10, 2015)

Ahhh, the old underspeed law, people always forget it. Even the ones programming the rules of the road, apparently.

Here in TN, it's 10 miles under posted (technically the law doesn't state an amount under, but case law did), with reasonable exceptions of course.


----------

